# Researchers tout self-repairing multi-core processors



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Researchers tout self-repairing multi-core processors.



> *Basically, the team's conceptualized a chip that allows for 100 percent functionality, even with faulty components.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------

